
Amazon posts response to critical New York Times article - dalerus
http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/19/media/amazon-response-new-york-times-article/index.html
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10412751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10412751)

